# Euro rate at €1.20 / £ - time to load up Caxton card?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business/market_data/currency/11/13/default.stm

spot rate at €1.20, Caxton rate just now is €1.175. It might be time to buy some Euros - especially as the ECB have reduced the Euro interest rate to 0.25% from 0.5%.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

afternoon folks,

I,m gonna bet that the euro goes lower. Fingers crossed. 



norm


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

1.18 in FXcard if thats any help to anyone


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

ah but when to buy :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

larrywatters said:


> ah but when to buy :lol: :lol:


if we knew that larry, we'd be making zillions in the city :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

larrywatters said:


> ah but when to buy :lol: :lol:


Why not buy when it reaches it's peak? :wink:


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

were sitting here waiting till it get to 1.42 or dare i say 1.50 :lol: :lol: 
than we will buy errr sume how much for three mouth ?????? me thinking 
£200 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

I prefer to 'Hedge' by buyong smaller amounts on a regular basis before we go. This takes away the guess work and you won't be wrong every time.
Bd..


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

The best rate i could find was (surprisingly) in one of the 'short loan' shops in town, Thomas Cook quoted €1'14, loan shop €1'153 to the £
(both no commission fee)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> The best rate i could find was (surprisingly) in one of the 'short loan' shops in town, Thomas Cook quoted €1'14, loan shop €1'153 to the £
> (both no commission fee)


rates for travel money.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Makes price of Diesel at Auchan around £1.06 a litre!

or

Luxembourg £1

Andorra 90p!

If you get to Egypt, about 10 pence a litre.

TM


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Makes price of Diesel at Auchan around £1.06 a litre!
> 
> or
> 
> ...


Hi tm
We are just back and the cheapest fuel was at the intermarche's down around the Poitier area the cost there was 1.25. Next were the super U's then of course the ever
Popular Auchan.

Ron


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teemyob said:


> .......................If you get to Egypt, about 10 pence a litre.TM


Well some plonker has to ask so it may as well be me  ....... what's the best toll-free route to Cairo and can someone recommend any aires or municipals en-route. Oh, and can I get LPG anywhere and is it safe to sleep in laybys? :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dropped back a bit this morning  Caxton published rate €1.172.

And I tend to buy a few hundred £'s worth at a time, when there's a good rate available.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Dropped back a bit this morning  Caxton published rate €1.172.
> 
> And I tend to buy a few hundred £'s worth at a time, when there's a good rate available.


Not likely to make much difference to the amount you end up with unless of course you win the €100 million Euro jackpot next week when the exchange rate could very much affect how many £s you bank.

I wonder how many would keep on motorhoming with €100 million in the bank :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tonyt said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > .......................If you get to Egypt, about 10 pence a litre.TM
> ...


Lots of dessert to rest in. Take a spare air filter. Don't pick up any hitch hikers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I've ordered £510 worth. Not going away for at least 7 weeks. But least I know its not a bad deal.

TM


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

The last couple of years, we've waited until early December before buying euros for the winter trip and have obtained the "best" rate, so I'm going to give at least another week before buying.

Have look at the BBC website Currency page at the last 12 months euro/sterling rates. They dipped in the Autumn and rose again in the Spring.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Bought £500 from caxton yesterday at 1.162. 
1.172 now.  
Hasn't been this high for a while so make the most of it.
Chris


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

As we use the Tesco card for Eurotunnel crossing also use the card for currency with Tesco. Delivered to our door and if we order £1000 + its a pretty good rate and no charges for their card. Plus we get more points toward the next crossing! Rate currently 1.1714.

Gary.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just moved a big chunk over at €1.192 using CurrencyFair.

This is worth knowing about and the short video just about explains everything. I now understand how it is that our Euros get here so quickly being with Currency Fair in Eire.

http://www.ecb.europa.eu/paym/sepa/html/index.en.html

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

I am a bit confused.

You said you understand how your Euros transfer so quickly, yet your link was to the SEPA page and video describing their system, which does not come on-line till 2014.

The SEPA system will only cover payments in Euro, yet you are quoting an exchange rate, presumablyGBP/EU so I assume you must have a Sterling account with Currency Fair in Eire.

I do not see how SEPA, even when on-line will be relevant to a Sterling/Euro exchange and transfer.

You did well to get 1.192

Maybe I am missing something.

Please explain

Geoff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

These people have served us well. V Low fees and good exchange rates. Can take a couple of working days though, bank account to bank account.

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> I am a bit confused.
> 
> ...


Sorry Geoff.
I assumed as my funds which CurrencyFair had exchanged within my account with them into Euros, transfered from them into my Credit Agricole account in less than 24 hours, it was functioning now.

I bought the Euros at €1.192 mid morning Monday and the credit into my French bank was there am Tuesday.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Ray
> ...


Thanks, now I understand.

Geoff


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Apparently, the powers that be within the Eurozone are saying the Euro is too strong and it is hurting their exports.
Maybe we will soon get better Euro rates, when they start tinkering


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


euro is looking cheap today. @121.20.


norm


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a funny feeling we may yet see things getting better still, it wasn't so many years ago my daughter bought a mini cooper in Brussels when the rate was in the area of 1.60, my prediction based on nothing other than gut feel is around 1.30 may happen this year.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup Groundhog, €1.22 today.

Ray.


----------

